# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  Techi, service robot for food and beverage, hotels, hospitals, Techmetics Solutions Pte Ltd., Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Techmetics Solutions Pte Ltd.

Home page - techmetics-group.com/techi-butler

This is our Lynx Base + a custom top that Techmetics had built.

----------


## Airicist

Techi - Restaurant service Robot

Published on Jun 10, 2015




> Techi is the world's first service robot for F&B and Hotels. Techmetics is an innovative products creator for F&B, Hospitality and Healthcare industry. Its recent product Techi will start serve hotel and restaurants’ guests very soon. Wait to see Techi in action from August 2015 worldwide

----------


## Airicist

Techmetics Hotel service Robot - Techi the Robot

Published on Oct 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Techmetics Techi Robot featured in National Geographic - Machine Impossible

Published on Aug 15, 2016




> Recently Techmetics Techi hotel room service robot was featured in National Geographic Channel. This video explains full product flow

----------


## Airicist

Techi Butler Autodoor model first teaser

Published on Apr 13, 2017




> World's first multipurpose, multipoint delivery service robot from Techmetics.

----------


## Airicist

Techmetics Techi Robot series

Published on Nov 9, 2017




> 7 various Techi robot models for your different application needs. Now the products available in USA, Australia, Singapore, Thailand and India

----------


## Airicist

Techmetics Techi Butler robot - Multipoint delivery robot

Published on Mar 28, 2018




> Techmetics Techi Butler robot for hotels, hospitals and high rise buildings. The robot can deliver food/amenities in any multi story buildings by taking elevator. The robot will call the mobile/phone upon reaching door step.

----------


## Airicist

Techmetics Robots - Techi Series

Published on Oct 24, 2018




> Techmetics Solutions offer a wide range of Robot models consisting of Butler, Drink Serve, Concierge, and Robot Cart. 
> 
> About us: 
> Techmetics is a service robotics firm committed to provide innovative, end to end Robotics solutions across various industries such as Hospitality, Healthcare and Manufacturing sectors across the world. Techmetics products are currently available in USA, Australia, Singapore and Thailand. The company is rapidly expanding operations in other overseas countries. The company created a strong marketing position by offering customizable, sector-focused end to end solutions for service industry which comprises of both Robotics and add-on software solutions which places Techmetics in a unique position in the market and key differentiator from its worldwide competitors.

----------


## Airicist

Techmetics Bhima T200 robot base - 200kg payload robot

Published on Aug 26, 2019




> Bhima T200 robot base
> 
> About us: 
> Techmetics is a service robotics firm committed to provide innovative, end to end Robotics solutions across various industries such as Hospitality, Healthcare and Manufacturing sectors across the world. Techmetics products are currently available in USA, Australia, Singapore and Thailand. The company is rapidly expanding operations in other overseas countries. The company created a strong marketing position by offering customizable, sector-focused end to end solutions for service industry which comprises of both Robotics and add-on software solutions which places Techmetics in a unique position in the market and key differentiator from its worldwide competitors.

----------


## Airicist

Techi Medication delivery in hospitals

Published on Aug 29, 2019




> About us: 
> Techmetics is a service robotics firm committed to provide innovative, end to end Robotics solutions across various industries such as Hospitality, Healthcare and Manufacturing sectors across the world. Techmetics products are currently available in USA, Australia, Singapore and Thailand. The company is rapidly expanding operations in other overseas countries. The company created a strong marketing position by offering customizable, sector-focused end to end solutions for service industry which comprises of both Robotics and add-on software solutions which places Techmetics in a unique position in the market and key differentiator from its worldwide competitors.

----------

